

Resumable OpenZFS send/receive - doublerebel
http://blog.delphix.com/matt/2015/03/25/resumable-zfs-sendreceive/

======
tw04
Awesome! When the great split first occurred, I was really concerned that the
Illumos path would die on the vine. Especially after Nexenta started hiring up
everyone they could and not really seeming to attempt to give code back.
Having been a huge Sun fan when they finally opened Solaris, and then dreading
the Oracle acquisition, it's awesome to see major features continuing to make
it back into the open source version of ZFS.

------
wzm
This is great news for people like rsync.net, anyone using zetaback, or people
using znapzend. I suspect cloud storage via ZFS will see the most benefit, as
they'll be sending full datasets over lower bandwidth links. The zfs backup
solutions will have less benefit (except with restores) as most backups end up
being incremental.

------
ioquatix
IS this going to be integrated into ZoL?

~~~
laumars
ZoL is OpenZFS, so you'd expect a future release of ZoL to include this
feature.

